# Deviant Portfolio



## Cipriano (Mar 23, 2006)

For those who use deviantart, check out my portfolio 

http://cipriano.deviantart.com


----------



## Glorsclaws (Mar 26, 2006)

Just nosing around your portfolio ... your gulls pic is awesome!
Great taste in music too!


----------

